# Waterfowl Bootcamp



## I_Shock_Em

It's coming up July 17 and 18 at the Cardinal Campgrounds. get the details at http://www.waterfowlbootcamp.com/


----------



## sc83

Hooping to make it up at least on Sat.


----------



## ducky152000

Ill be there Got to get a few new calls, i hope feild proven calls will be there.


----------



## firstflight111

that place sucked i wont go back what a waist of time


----------



## ErieAngler

firstflight111 said:


> that place sucked i wont go back what a waist of time


Hmmm.....what was so bad about it??


----------



## firstflight111

1.. well the long a$$ drive down there..... 2 i got better deals at cabelas ..thats a fact... 3 just a bunch of drunk guys.. trying to make beer money ..... and 4 after 5 min you seen the hole thing .. then had to sit and wait on the raffle i will never go again OH AND THERE WAS NOT ONE THING ON SUNDAY FOR THE KIDS LIKE WE WERE TOLD :S:S


----------



## ErieAngler

firstflight111 said:


> 1.. well the long a$$ drive down there..... 2 i got better deals at cabelas ..thats a fact... 3 just a bunch of drunk guys.. trying to make beer money ..... and 4 after 5 min you seen the hole thing .. then had to sit and wait on the raffle i will never go again OH AND THERE WAS NOT ONE THING ON SUNDAY FOR THE KIDS LIKE WE WERE TOLD :S:S


Thats all good info to have 

Do you have to be there to win the raffle?


----------



## goose commander

i've never been to this set-up, but i can tell you that i have used one of the outfitters that will be there( like an idiot twice thinking i was a weather problem after the first trip) so be careful what you believe. if your planning a trip for snows and blues research,research and research before you book.


----------



## firstflight111

no you dont have to be there... but i was there didnt want to go back ...


----------



## ErieAngler

firstflight111 said:


> no you dont have to be there... but i was there didnt want to go back ...


Thanks for the info, I was thinking about buying some tickets


----------



## Dryfly

I am goin down there sunday. Its a good time.


----------



## MAKtackle

Going again this year. Won't be missing Saturday nights campground festivities this yr. as I'll be there Sat & Sun.


----------



## ringmuskie9

Sat. night is always a good time. Hopefully I dont end up in the pond again


----------



## goose commander

so how was boot camp guys?


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Unfortunatly, I did not make it. Went walleye fishing Saturday and slept in on Sunday. Wish i coulda made it though


----------



## ErieAngler

I_Shock_Em said:


> Unfortunatly, I did not make it. Went walleye fishing Saturday and slept in on Sunday. Wish i coulda made it though


Slept in on Sunday! Lightweight! I put a few more cold ones away (maybe a few more than I shouldve is a more accurate stmt), met up with some fellow OGF / OW'rs in Port Clinton and made it to bed for a few more hours. 6 am came early again. The way I look at it, Im conditioning myself for hunting season when I need to get up at 4 am just to get in my blind by shooting time......

One of these years we need to get a few guys together for this, it sounds like fun.


----------



## goose commander

nothing better than a sleep deprived hunt from a blind. with coffee brewing and eggs a frying....cant wait


----------



## I_Shock_Em

goose commander said:


> nothing better than a sleep deprived hunt from a blind. with coffee brewing and eggs a frying....cant wait


those mornings are the best


----------



## firstflight111

so bootcamp sucked as always :S:S:S:S lmao


----------



## ringmuskie9

As always I had a great time. Met up with some guys I haven't seen for awhile and had a blast. Met a lot of new guys as well and even came out with a couple good deals. Thanks to all the help put it on


----------



## ducky152000

It was a great time, i bought a feild proven call the adrinline, Got to talk to feild that was the best part about goin, didnt think there was many great deals kinda disapointed in the prices of everything. but will go next year for sure.


----------

